# Why has my HR10-250 rebooted 5 x today so far?



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

WTF? Why has my Tivo powered itself off to reboot at least 5 times today during football? This is bull.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

yeah that would gripe me too....
maybe try to unplug it from power
for a few minutes....if you haven't tried
that yet


----------



## gazzie4 (Mar 15, 2007)

sounds like its time for the hr21-700


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Your hard drive is dying. You can replace/upgrade it yourself. Check out the resources here ....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25

http://www.weaknees.com/index.html

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

http://www.mfslive.org/

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

http://www.9thtee.com/


----------



## DrFever (Feb 21, 2007)

onin24eagle said:


> WTF? Why has my Tivo powered itself off to reboot at least 5 times today during football? This is bull.


My HR10-250 is doing the same thing.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

DrFever said:


> My HR10-250 is doing the same thing.


Sucks don't it. The one time mine went out I turned on the HR10-250 in the basement only to find it was rebooting too. If rebooting is a tell-tale sign of a failing hard drive, I guess I have two failing on the same day.:nono2:


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

gazzie4 said:


> sounds like its time for the hr21-700


You know what? I think you're rignt. I've been putting it off, but I guess I'll have to break down and call Directv. I dread that call, and having to change out all my stuff not to mention reprogram all the unviversal remotes.


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

There is a thread going at DDB series 2 support, and TCF HD TiVo about this. Here is part of my post from DDB with my findings from last night.

Similar thing here. My friends unit is 6.3d and my unit I was watching the Colts was 6.3d. My other two units are 6.3e. So last night my friend and I set up recordings on CBS, three machines total. About 21 minutes into Cold Case reboot, friend called and his rebooted at the same time. Switched over to my other unit 6.3e and still going strong, checked back later and no reboot, this morning still no reboot.
I definitely think this is CBS related, but I think it could also have something with software version since both of our 6.3d rebooted at the same time and my 6.3e never missed a beat. My 6.3d unit did not download the software into mfs or it would be upgraded to 6.3e. So I do have one machine to compare with my other two when reboots occur. I am keeping a log of what channels both tuners are playing on all machines.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

RandCfilm said:


> There is a thread going at DDB series 2 support, and TCF HD TiVo about this. Here is part of my post from DDB with my findings from last night.
> 
> Similar thing here. My friends unit is 6.3d and my unit I was watching the Colts was 6.3d. My other two units are 6.3e. So last night my friend and I set up recordings on CBS, three machines total. About 21 minutes into Cold Case reboot, friend called and his rebooted at the same time. Switched over to my other unit 6.3e and still going strong, checked back later and no reboot, this morning still no reboot.
> I definitely think this is CBS related, but I think it could also have something with software version since both of our 6.3d rebooted at the same time and my 6.3e never missed a beat. My 6.3d unit did not download the software into mfs or it would be upgraded to 6.3e. So I do have one machine to compare with my other two when reboots occur. I am keeping a log of what channels both tuners are playing on all machines.


Thanks for the info. I figured something weird was going on and not hard drive failure. FYI: The Tivo that rebooted at least 5 times yesterday is 6.3b and my basement unit that did it at least once maybe more times is 6.3d. Either way, I'm gathering the nerve to call D* to ask for two HR20's.


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

onin24eagle said:


> Thanks for the info. I figured something weird was going on and not hard drive failure. FYI: The Tivo that rebooted at least 5 times yesterday is 6.3b and my basement unit that did it at least once maybe more times is 6.3d. Either way, I'm gathering the nerve to call D* to ask for two HR20's.


6.3d and 5 reboots, I was not tunned to CBS until 1pm when the game started so if there were reboots before that I don't know.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I have the same thing with my HR-10. The question is this, hard drive issue or software issue. I keep reading conflicting reasons on this.


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

wipeout said:


> I have the same thing with my HR-10. The question is this, hard drive issue or software issue. I keep reading conflicting reasons on this.


What software version are you running?
Based on the fact that multiple units are rebooting at the same time (at different locations) does not point to hard drive issue. (in my mind anyway) If you are not at 6.3e you can upgrade the software and post back if that fixed your reboot issues. If that fixes the problem then your are not out the cost of a new drive.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Seems unlikely that it is a hardware issue since so many of us are having the problem at the same time. My machine rebooted again last night, that is at least 3 times in the last few days after never rebooting itself in 2 years.

It was running 6.3d but I hooked up a phone line and managed to get it to connect. It downloaded 6.3 e and is running fine - now.

I'm also having a surround sound issue on some channels but I suspect that is not related.


----------



## DrFever (Feb 21, 2007)

6.3c Rebooted three times during one CBS program tonite.:nono:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Those who are having problems, how old are your recievers? Is it possible the hard drives are going?


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

DrFever said:


> 6.3c Rebooted three times during one CBS program tonite.:nono:


I was just about to write that I have not had any issues today, and bam! As I'm writing this my 6.3d tivo reboots while recording CSI Miami and viewing the football game.


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

My findings for tonight:
Two units 6.3d and 6.3e
Set up CBS recordings 8 - 11 pm on both units
6.3d rebooted at 8:18, 8:57, and 10:32 - my friends 6.3d unit also rebooted

6.3e no reboots
I will cross reference 6.3d reboots with the picture glitches that CBS has from time to time

My consensus at this point is 6.3e is not having reboot issues with CBS


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Those who are having problems, how old are your recievers? Is it possible the hard drives are going?


My unit was new in Jan 06, just before the Super Bowl so it is not quite 2 years old. I have it located on an inside wall and the phone line set through a wireless modem that doesn't work very well. I ran a cord over the floor to the kitchen, downloaded 6.3e and so far, so good.

I suppose it could be hard drive failure but, again, why now and why so many people at once?


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

And, FWIW, my unit is bone-stock, never had the lid off.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Mine rebooted last night while watching football on espn and recording CSI OTA on CBS. So I cancelled the recording of CSI, and continued to finish the game. I then set it to record the SD version of CSI on the west coast feed channel 381. Just checked and I have 2 partial CSI recordings this morning. I am thinking this a CBS related.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Maybe. Mine rebooted on Friday night while recording:

'Men in Trees' - ABC
'Numbers' - CBS

It also rebooted on Sunday night while recording:

'Brothers and Sisters' - ABC
'Shark' - CBS

But....it rebooted Sunday morning while I was watching football from Sunday Ticket/Superfan and I don't believe it was a CBS feed. And a couple of times in the last few weeks I have had to reset the 30-second skip which means the unit rebooted in the middle of the night or during the day when it was not recording.

However - if it is the hard drive going bad, wouldn't it be cheaper and smarter to just buy a used unit off of eBay rather than change the hard drive? Surely most of them should last more than 2 years - I have computers that are 5 and 6 years old and they still run.


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

onin24eagle said:


> So I cancelled the recording of CSI, and continued to finish the game. I then set it to record the SD version of CSI on the west coast feed channel 381. Just checked and I have 2 partial CSI recordings this morning. I am thinking this a CBS related.


Both partials from SD feed 381 or is one recording the OTA and the other SD full recording ?


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

FarNorth said:


> But....it rebooted Sunday morning while I was watching football from Sunday Ticket/Superfan and I don't believe it was a CBS feed. And a couple of times in the last few weeks I have had to reset the 30-second skip which means the unit rebooted in the middle of the night or during the day when it was not recording.


Don't forget about the background tuner, it could be tunned to CBS. It does not have to be recording to reboot, just tunned to CBS will do it.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

RandCfilm said:


> Both partials from SD feed 381 or is one recording the OTA and the other SD full recording ?


First one was OTA HD. Second was SD via SAT on 381.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

RandCfilm said:


> Don't forget about the background tuner, it could be tunned to CBS. It does not have to be recording to reboot, just tunned to CBS will do it.


I just put my other tuner on CBS OTA. We'll see how long it takes to reboot.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

onin24eagle said:


> I just put my other tuner on CBS OTA. We'll see how long it takes to reboot.


Sure enough. 2 hours later got a reboot.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

And now it's rebooting again on CBS.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

And, again people. This is rediculous. I'm gonna turn off CBS to see if it stops now.


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hah...seems like you are lonely on this thread...

Let us know what happens after you shut down CBS...

I have hears reports of OTA's screwing with receivers...


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

michaelyork29 said:


> Hah...seems like you are lonely on this thread...
> 
> Let us know what happens after you shut down CBS...
> 
> I have hears reports of OTA's screwing with receivers...


Turned off CBS over 2 hours ago. So far no reboots.


----------



## DrFever (Feb 21, 2007)

Not alone. I and several hundred HR 10 users are having the same problem. Check out DDB for a listing.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

DrFever said:


> Not alone. I and several hundred HR 10 users are having the same problem. Check out DDB for a listing.


Ah, sorry, but can you tell me slowly in english. What is DDB and how do I find it?


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

I believe that DirecTV is sending control messages to H10-250 receivers/DVRs that cause them to crash. This in turn causes their customers to call DirecTV to get a resolution, which results in the installation of new HR20 receivers and activations to satisfy Wall Street (STOCK PRICE GOES UP).


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

bt-rtp said:


> I believe that DirecTV is sending control messages to H10-250 receivers/DVRs that cause them to crash. This in turn causes their customers to call DirecTV to get a resolution, which results in the installation of new HR20 receivers and activations to satisfy Wall Street (STOCK PRICE GOES UP).


And this conspiracy was planned by Hogan's Heros? Schultz, You should be crying "I see nothing! I hear nothing!"


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> Your hard drive is dying. You can replace/upgrade it yourself. Check out the resources here ....
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25
> 
> ...


No, his hard drive isn't dying.

My HR10-250 has rebooted numerous times every day lately.

My father's HR10-250? Same thing.

My brother's HR10-250? Ditto

Two friends of mine? Ditto.

There IS a problem with them right now. They're in a rebooting hell hole of some sort.


----------



## chuckg (Sep 15, 2007)

onin24eagle said:


> Ah, sorry, but can you tell me slowly in english. What is DDB and how do I find it?


Probably DealDataBase.
http://dealdatabase.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57619


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

My findings for tonight: Tuesday 10-30

Two units 6.3d and 6.3e
Set up CBS recordings 8 - 11 pm on both units
6.3d rebooted at 9:09 EST - my friends 6.3d unit also rebooted

6.3e no reboots

I am upgrading friends unit tomorrow morning, will cross reference tomorrow night and hopefully his will have no reboots.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Same here - I updated to 6.3e on Sunday and rock solid since then.


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

my samsung tivo 4040r was purchased brand new from Circuit City in August of this year. Ever since 6.3e it started rebooting, I can't believe the hard drive is going with only a few months of use. I do hear something every few minutes from the unit though like the hard drive is writing something and that is in standby mode. I am going to replace the drive soon but I still think the software caused this. 6.2 never had any of these problems.


----------



## Rottluver (Mar 12, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Those who are having problems, how old are your recievers? Is it possible the hard drives are going?


My HR10-250 started rebooting Sunday as well, DURING FOOTBALL!!!!!!!! The hard drive is less than 3 weeks old (and the unit was bought new by me the first part of this year, just not hooked up till recently) and it is running the 6.3d software. It has rebooted NUMEROUS times, and a lot of it was while watching CBS.........Weaknees (where I got the new drive from) first said it was a hard drive failure, then called me back and said I needed 6.3e.....but I can't get it to download (or even find) that upgrade. Help?

How are you guys finding/downloading 6.3e? I have forced my machine to call in EASILY 15-20 times since the guy at Weaknees told me about 6.3e yesterday.....but so far, no luck. Still shows 6.3d and I have restarted it several times (not counting the numerous reboots) and still no 6.3e.


----------



## mtnsackett (Aug 22, 2007)

Some TiVo based DVRs with software version 6.3E or 3.5C* constantly reset themselves.

Affected Models Include:

DIRECTV
RCA

R10 DVR39 
HR10-250 DVR40 
HNS
DVR80 
HDVR2 DVR120 
SD-DVR40 Samsung

SD-DVR80 SIR-S4040R 
SD-DVR120 SIR-4080R 
GXCEB0T* SIR-S4120R 
GXCEB0TD* Sony

Philips
SAT-T60* 
DSR7000/17 
DSR704 
DSR708 
DSR6000R* 

TiVo based DVRs with software version 6.3E or 3.5C may constantly reset if hard-drive is corrupt:

Recent software download is not cause of issue. 
Download made defects in hard drive visible. 
Resetting occurs only when receiver attempts to write to a defective portion of hard-drive. 
There isn’t an option to revert to prior software; software isn’t the problem.


----------



## Rottluver (Mar 12, 2006)

mtnsackett said:


> Some TiVo based DVRs with software version 6.3E or 3.5C* constantly reset themselves.
> 
> Affected Models Include:
> 
> ...


Ok, so why is my HR10-250 constantly rebooting with *6.3d*??? And why is it everyone's are rebooting at the exact same time on the exact same programming? We can't all have defective hard drives that reboot at the exact same time all across the Country now, can we?


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

I am having the exact same problem. advanced tech support wanted me to reformat hard drive or get a new unit if that didnt work. this cannot be a coincidence. My reboots are not CBS related.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

My rebooting has been happening with 6.3e


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

mtnsackett said:


> There isn't an option to revert to prior software; software isn't the problem.


BUT... those who have manually reverted to previous versions (see Tivocommunity board) have reported fixing the problem.

jdg


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

A little late but here are my findings for Wednesday 10-31

Two units 6.3d and 6.3e
Set up CBS recordings 8 - 11 pm on both units
6.3d rebooted at 8:20. 9:19 EST.
Reboots have been busy during the day of 11-1. EST - Reboots at 7:48am, 11:13am, 1:13pm, 1:58pm, 2:48pm, and 3:36pm. For those of you who wish to cross reference you daytime reboots

Friends unit I upgraded to 6.3e, no reboots, he's a happy camper now.


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

rahchgo said:


> And this conspiracy was planned by Hogan's Heros? Schultz, You should be crying "I see nothing! I hear nothing!"


Actually it's "I KNOW NOTHING" 

*Colonel Hogan*: Remember, the enemy is everywhere.*
Sergeant Schultz*: Enemy?! Me an enemy?! I'm just as loyal a German soldier as any prisoner here in this room.
*Colonel Hogan*: We know that Schultz and we respect you for it.
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Hogan's_Heroes

Peace out


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

Thursday 11-1

What a busy night for rebooting

Two units 6.3d and 6.3e
Set up CBS recordings 8 - 11 pm on both units
6.3d rebooted at 8:07, 8:57, 9:48, 10:06, and 10:42 EST.

Friends unit I upgraded to 6.3e, no reboots.


----------



## PittCaleb (Nov 2, 2007)

I have an HR10-250 that right at it's 2nd birthday had the HD fail. Rebooted a few days, then the HD died altogether - couldn't get anything off it at all.

Now 2 months later, with a brand new HD, it's rebooting multiple (i.e. 6+) times a day. It's still working fine though when running. I can't believe the HD has failed this quickly, but perhaps it has. Something is terribly amiss.

Had been debating 2 months ago as to repair or just get the new Mpeg4 DVR. Finnaly bit the bullet and ordered the 5-LNB & DTV-DVR this afternoon. Install, thankfully, is Monday AM. If anyone thinks this is NOT an HD issue and something I can address, please let me know.

Cheers,
PittCaleb


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Just updated my 6.3d to 6.3e, so we shall see how it goes.


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

onin24eagle said:


> Just updated my 6.3d to 6.3e, so we shall see how it goes.


It will go something like this. After having 6.3d for sometime and happy with the performance. My unit started to randomly reboot over the last several weeks. Torn between posts about whether, "it's the hard drive" or "it's CBS and 6.3 - 6.3d". I decided to go with the upgrade, this was also cheaper than a new hard. I am now happy that I bit the bullet and upgraded to 6.3e as I can now watch and record CBS shows without rebooting. 
P.S. - some people still think it's the hard drive


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

PittCaleb said:


> If anyone thinks this is NOT an HD issue and something I can address, please let me know.
> 
> Cheers,
> PittCaleb


I would suggest you read this entire thread, at this point it's only 50+ posts long. You can also check out DDB and TCF for posts relating to this reboot issue. I have confirmed with my machines that 6.3e does not reboot. When people across the US reboot at exactly the same time it's NOT the hard drive.
Now it may be HD related, High Definition and not SD but I have not even looked into that. If you are at 6.3e and getting reboots like that then you may have a problem, but I'll bet you're not at 6.3e.


----------



## Rottluver (Mar 12, 2006)

PittCaleb said:


> I have an HR10-250 that right at it's 2nd birthday had the HD fail. Rebooted a few days, then the HD died altogether - couldn't get anything off it at all.
> 
> Now 2 months later, with a brand new HD, it's rebooting multiple (i.e. 6+) times a day. It's still working fine though when running. I can't believe the HD has failed this quickly, but perhaps it has. Something is terribly amiss.
> 
> ...


There are NUMEROUS threads about this problem on this and other forums. It seems that there are a LOT of HR10-250 owners experiencing the exact same thing.....seems to be a software issue. I had just replaced my hard drive with a brnad new one less than 3 weeks ago when it first started happening. I thought it was the hard drive until I spoke to the folks at www . weaknees . com and several forums. Check your software and see if you have Version 6.3e or an earlier one. If you have 6.3d or less, then it is software more than likely.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Regardless of the software version, there should be NO reason this is happening when for the longest time things were fine.


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Regardless of the software version, there should be NO reason this is happening when for the longest time things were fine.


True to some extent (in my mind), but my extended conversation with level 2 D* tech said there is additional information that is sent along with the show that has nothing to do with the audio or video. Many times the stations change their transmission formats for some reason and that change can cause problems with software or hardware. Once the problem is located, it is then determined if the station has to change the transmission or if an update to the software is needed. Since it is not happening on all the stations it would appear that CBS changed something within their system/stream.
What if the 6.3e software was designed to deal with whatever is causing the reboots on the earlier versions? if that's the case then earlier versions are not at fault, and you could expect that other stations could eventually have the same issues. As we move forward in technology, at some point things may lose their backward compatibility. This may or may not be the case here.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Or it could be DirecTV's evil attempt to get everyone to 6.3e, which has all the MRV code stripped from it. MRV was in 6.3a through 6.3d, inclusive, but it's gone completely from 6.3e.


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, I recorded 2 shows tonight on CBS without reboots, so for now it looks like the 6.3e update is working.


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Or it could be DirecTV's evil attempt to get everyone to 6.3e, which has all the MRV code stripped from it. MRV was in 6.3a through 6.3d, inclusive, but it's gone completely from 6.3e.


You're at a higher pay grade than I am, as I was not aware the MRV code was in 6.3a - d. If it was functional then I would be  even though I didn't know it existed. That would make my life easier as I use MovieLoader to transfer shows to non-subbed units to watch.


----------



## Rottluver (Mar 12, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Regardless of the software version, there should be NO reason this is happening when for the longest time things were fine.


Whether or not there *SHOULD* be no reason for this happening, it is. 
I haven't had my tv on CBS in a couple days, ZERO reboots. I tried recording a one hour program tonight and it rebooted THREE times. I changed it off CBS and it isn't rebooting anymore. I do NOT have 6.3e........though I wish like hell that I did.

The people with 6.3e like onin24eagle, are not having these problems anymore.

:shrug:


----------



## Rottluver (Mar 12, 2006)

My HR10-250 called in today (it wasn't scheduled until next week as of last night) and it downloaded 6.3e for me.  Took quite a while (90 minutes or so) but it is WELL worth it. Just had to restart my Tivo when I got home from my kid's soccer game and so far so good. Been on CBS ever since with (so far) no reboots! Keep your fingers crossed for me!!!

:joy: :goodjob: :allthumbs :icon_hroc :gott:


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

Rottluver said:


> :joy: :goodjob: :allthumbs :icon_hroc :gott:


Apparently someone is very happy


----------



## Rottluver (Mar 12, 2006)

RandCfilm said:


> Apparently someone is very happy


Between the constant reboots for the last week and the color on my TV going out (I am getting a new one today or tomorrow) I am a VERY happy camper!!


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

Rottluver said:


> Between the constant reboots for the last week and the color on my TV going out (I am getting a new one today or tomorrow) I am a VERY happy camper!!


Yeah, I've had no reboots since the download of 6.3e, so I'm a happy camper too. Tomorrows Super Bowl 41 1/2 would have sucked with 3 or 4 reboots during the game. I don't want to miss the Colts shame the Pats. 

Directv left a message on my machine today saying I need to call them asap so I can access the new HD channels. The message said call now and we'll upgrade you for FREE! I just may have to take them up on the free upgrade.


----------



## Rottluver (Mar 12, 2006)

onin24eagle said:


> Yeah, I've had no reboots since the download of 6.3e, so I'm a happy camper too. Tomorrows Super Bowl 41 1/2 would have sucked with 3 or 4 reboots during the game. I don't want to miss the Colts shame the Pats.
> 
> Directv left a message on my machine today saying I need to call them asap so I can access the new HD channels. The message said call now and we'll upgrade you for FREE! I just may have to take them up on the free upgrade.




I wanna get free HD......it would make the pain of paying for a new HDTV a lot easier to bear. 

Congrats by the way!!!!!!! :biggthump


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

My Phillips DSR7000 (DirecTivo) just rebooted at 12:25PM today (Sunday). Watching the Titans play on Fox. Recording an IU BB game for my wife on the BigTen network on the other tuner.

I don't think this is CBS related...and my wife will be pissed that she lost 20 minutes of the game!

Running 6.3e


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

I have 2 HR10-250's running on CBS Charger game. One is 6.3b and the other the newly updated 6.3e. Just a bit ago the 6.3b rebooted and the 6.3e did not.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I upgraded mine to 6.3e and it hasn't rebooted since.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

I upgraded to 6.3e last Sunday and it hasn't rebooted since.


----------



## diagonal (Feb 18, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Or it could be DirecTV's evil attempt to get everyone to 6.3e, which has all the MRV code stripped from it. MRV was in 6.3a through 6.3d, inclusive, but it's gone completely from 6.3e.


Where exactly did you get this completely erroneous information? MRV was removed in 6.3x software. The last remaining vestige of MRV in directv tivo software was in 6.2a. Please provide a link where a credible source stated this. So far this is first post ANYWHERE stating MRV was available in any 6.3 flavor. Or better yet, perhaps a few relevant tidbits from a tivoapp dissassembly dump could be provided (if you even know what that term applies to).


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I got mixed up with 6.2, which is what I'm running on my other DTIVOs. Nevertheless, 6.3e doesn't have MRV.


----------



## bertman64 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mine was doing this too Sunday. Directv said to reset and taught me how to clear and delete everything which took about an hour. Then it was "like new" and after setup would not record until phone line was in so it could make a test call. Now it's working ok. This was a 1st generation 250 with non-working HDMI port. I have it on same TV as Hr20-700.


----------



## DrFever (Feb 21, 2007)

Updated from 6.3c to 6.3e on Monday, Criminal Minds and NCIS recorded without reboot. :smoking:


----------

